# Licking his bits!!!!!



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

Calling all owners of male cockapoos!!!!! 
Please can you let me know if this is normal. Sorry it may get a bit gross!!
Samson sometimes licks himself to clean himself which is fine, but sometimes if he gets slightly excited when he's playing and it er.......comes out a bit....... sorry!.......he will suddenly stop what he's doing and lick himself. Then it will go away once he's calmed down from what he's playing. I've noticed he's doing this a lot.
Is it normal or is there something wrong with his willy???? There! I said it without being embarrassed!!!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Haha, have you never heard the one liner joke.......
Why does a dog lick his b***s?
Because he can! 
Ralph will lick & clean, I think I have only seen him fully excited once or twice.
Has Samson been "done" yet? X


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

No not yet. I'm wondering if this would help. He's not one for humping toys or legs but sometimes it just peeks out a bit when he's playing. 
I wasn't going to get him done but maybe I should consider it.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I don't know if having him done would stop him peeking out - as those bits will still be there - maybe someone with a neutered dog will be able to give advice,?
Samson you randy little pooch!! X


----------



## SidneyM (Jun 15, 2013)

Oh gosh Sidney's little lipstick (as we call it!) often comes out! He humps a lot and he's only 18 weeks! He tries to hump our arms and other dogs' legs etc! He does lick himself quite a lot, but I think it's usually cleaning after peeing...


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

So at about 12 weeks old, they each discovered not their own but each others. That's right. Lexi would lie down and Beemer would move right in position. It took me a few times as they were full on fluff balls to realize what was going on. Soon after was the nonstop humping until he got fixed. Even worse is that they would do that at the park. Oh and yes. Beemer would return the favor too.


----------



## wishbone (Jul 12, 2013)

We never dealt with it yet (hope not for Wish) but since when he been doing it? It might be part of their grooming habit but notice if there's any redness or itchiness that could making him lick more.


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> So at about 12 weeks old, they each discovered not their own but each others. That's right. Lexi would lie down and Beemer would move right in position. It took me a few times as they were full on fluff balls to realize what was going on. Soon after was the nonstop humping until he got fixed. Even worse is that they would do that at the park. Oh and yes. Beemer would return the favor too.


OMG I know I shouldn't laugh, but you are hilarious when you tell a story!  Not so funny when you have to deal with it of course.


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Ha ha - I did say that barney and Samson were alike!


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

RangerC said:


> Ha ha - I did say that barney and Samson were alike!


 can't tell you how much better that makes me feel. Every time I get frustrated with Samson I shall think of you going through exactly the same and smile!!!!


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> So at about 12 weeks old, they each discovered not their own but each others. That's right. Lexi would lie down and Beemer would move right in position. It took me a few times as they were full on fluff balls to realize what was going on. Soon after was the nonstop humping until he got fixed. Even worse is that they would do that at the park. Oh and yes. Beemer would return the favor too.


That's so funny! I shall never complain again. sounds like I got it easy compared to you ha ha


----------



## beana (Jan 8, 2013)

Cooper is exactly the same and only a month younger than Samson. Nice to know it's not just him. Cooper doesn't hump anything at all but his lipstick (we call it that as well) definitely makes an appearance sometimes when playing. He will stop and have a lick also. Maybe they will grow out of it!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

beana said:


> Cooper is exactly the same and only a month younger than Samson. Nice to know it's not just him. Cooper doesn't hump anything at all but his lipstick (we call it that as well) definitely makes an appearance sometimes when playing. He will stop and have a lick also. Maybe they will grow out of it!!


I don't think any kind of boys ( humans or dogs!) ever grow out of messing with their bits!!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

AliAlfie said:


> OMG I know I shouldn't laugh, but you are hilarious when you tell a story!  Not so funny when you have to deal with it of course.


Oh no worries. I had to keep the laughter out of my voice every time I said no. And they'd both look at me with that 'what did I do' look. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

On a serious note, I do check when they lick for irritation, fleas, ticks, etc. even when it's each other. They may fixate on the spot for a different reason than what got them there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

Tinman said:


> I don't think any kind of boys ( humans or dogs!) ever grow out of messing with their bits!!


 Thank you all, I feel assured that it's normal!!!


----------

